# Base narrow canines in puppies?



## luvmehavs (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello! I'm hoping someone has experience with base narrow canines in puppies? I've received mixed info that this is a serious issue and then also that this usually corrects itself. I was told that it some times is caused because the upper jaw grows faster than the lower jaw of a puppy and then as the lower jaw catches up it corrects. Is this correct? Any information is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Talk with the best Dental Vet you can find. A dental specialist not just a regular vet.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I have had various puppies with base narrow bottom canines at 8 to 10 weeks. It is not a serious issue unless the adult teeth come in and they are still base narrow and are poking into the roof of the mouth. 
If the puppy is young and still has its deciduous teeth, yes, it is true that the lower and upper jaws grow at different rates, and all of my pups that had mild base narrow canines at their 8 week checkup outgrew it and it self-corrected. 
Unless you want to spend a lot of money visiting a dental specialist, I would recommend, IF your puppy still has it's deciduous teeth, to wait until the adult teeth come in.


----------



## luvmehavs (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. The puppy is still young. I think I've even noticed that the canines have been moving more outward, but the vet brought it up so I was concerned. I will just watch them for now. Thanks again.


----------

